# Resident Evil: one milked to death franchise...



## Peter A (May 23, 2021)

God, that new RE8 was yet another crazy action horror game. Ethan Winters has to be the most boring mainline character there is, with the grizzled veteran Chris Redfield shoehorned in for the fan appeal, teaming up with this faceless friend, who he apparently semi-betrayed to get at the primary antagonist, Miranda. But at least his current look reminds me of how he was in games such as 5 and 6, even though they were kind of crap, and also too heavy on the shooting aspects. But in 7, they just messed up his model. Uh...

The series is incredibly convuluted. I don't understand why they even keep it going at this point. They end the games in a way where they sort of hint at a sequel, but then the next game seems to skip over things and then do more or less nothing in terms of pushing things ahead. Not to mention all of the pointless references, just... because. Purists love all of the dots lining up, I suppose. Although it's neither here nor there. 

So um, this mould can magically make people into puppets, robots, vampires, lycanthropes and God only knows what else. Sorry, but that's just dumb. At least with the really old games, they were sort of more believable. In a lot of cases, you could understand this. But now it seems as if they're just going crazy. 

Vendors setting up eBay in the middle of nowhere, flogging you Rambo's arsenal and other things. Like, what the hell? In the classic games, your ass had to explore creepy rooms and look for such things, unassisted.

WHERE IS JILL VALENTINE!?

That garbage RE3 remake doesn't count. That was a disgrace to the classic era...


----------



## Blake00 (Aug 27, 2021)

lol yeah I'm still back in the originals mucking around in their retro awesomeness.. one day I'll probably get to the newer games hopefully but I often see dissatisfied comments like yours from RE5 onwards so I'm in no hurry lol.

Speaking of retro RE awesomeness...

Just when you think you've seen everything lol.. these Russian fellows have been working on a Resident Evil 1 game on the good old SEGA Genesis / Mega drive and it looks pretty awesome! Obviously not 3D but a very cool 2.5D isometric retro conversion of all the rooms, monsters, and characters. I tried out the demo on the Itch page and sadly its waaaaaaay older than the stuff they've been posting over the last few years. Hope they get it done before Capcom's lawyers see it lol. 

*Bio Evil ® (SEGA Mega Drive Tech Demo) by PSCDGames* 











Recent test demo that looks insane! 





Even the music conversions are awesome





Big fan preview showing lots of cool footage (Commentary not in English so I have no idea what's being said) 





.


----------



## Blake00 (Sep 8, 2021)

They've since done a cool gameplay video that's been making the rounds in the console forums:





Same footage but without all the VHS effects:





.


----------



## Blake00 (Oct 27, 2021)

Just noticed they made this funny retro commercial for it:





Some more cool gifs too..


----------



## Peter A (Feb 13, 2022)

I heard the RE4 remake will be more of a horror game. 

Now, I am not a big fan of the original, as it's way too action oriented.

It's nothing like a survival horror game, really, as you go to a vendor. Plus, everything you kill more or less dispenses ammo. So that is silly.


----------

